# Business Ventures



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you had 150K and was wanting to start your own business...What would you do?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Whorehouse.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> Whorehouse.


Not a good idea...Too much temptation to eat up all the assets


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> Whorehouse.


 Lots of merit in that statement!!!!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pump rental and Sales


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Chic Filet restaurant.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Snow cone business.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

150k? a case of good beer and a case of pork rinds then bury the rest in cash where only you know where it is then sit back and enjoy the beer and rinds smilin ear to ear. PM me a map in case you kick off


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bearwhiz said:


> Chic Filet restaurant.


I was told that you had to work for them in some way to be allowed to open a franchise. I know $ talks, but 150K isn't gonna touch a Chick Fil A.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Move to Colorado and grow pot!! Lol!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.raisingcanes.com/ has had lines wrapped several times around the building since they opened in LC and there's another one fixin' to open at the corner of Dixie Farm Road and 518.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I was told that you had to work for them in some way to be allowed to open a franchise. I know $ talks, but 150K isn't gonna touch a Chick Fil A.


I was wrong...You cannot outright buy a Chick Fil A store...

Chick-fil-A retains ownership of each restaurant. Chick-fil-A selects the restaurant location and builds it.[_citation needed_] Chick-fil-A franchisees need only a $5,000 initial investment to become an operator.[1] In 2010 Chick-fil-A took the industry lead in average sales per restaurant, making an average of $2.7 million per restaurant in 2010


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

The problem with these big chains like Raisin Cains, Papa Johns etc is that the big investors buy the rights to whole market area. Chances are, someone already owns the area rights for whatever franchise that you want to buy into.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I have been lucky and had the opportunity to open and own 2 diffrent business. Both made money. One was a hot shot company. I got out of it to spend more time at home with the girls and my wife and my wife and I opened up doggie daycare grooming and boarding. If I had 150k I would open another dog place. Not only do I love the work but I love the money. 
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Open a new restaurant in POC they have great quality food, drink with 1st class service catering to fishing folks that like to spend $$$. Could have a side business with tack and apparel while you wait. Kinda like a Cracker Barrel but with awesome food, fresh, never frozen sprinkled with Yeti, Costa, Shimano, Waterloo, and SIMMS


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Start a used commercial truck sales operation. It's worked for me for 14 years.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Honestly, I'd buy ~6 rental SFH's at 65-70% ARV (20% down on each), do needed repairs and put them under a PM. Be sure to account for vacancies and capex out of your monthly cash flow. 

Or, depending on your timeline buy CVX, XOM, SLB, HAL, and a midstream MLP and sit on it for ~5 years.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Christian Brothers Automotive franchise... I know someone that has done this and less than $100K. They are an awesome company.

The challenge may be getting a Houston location.

http://christianbrothersfranchise.com/


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> http://www.raisingcanes.com/ has had lines wrapped several times around the building since they opened in LC and there's another one fixin' to open at the corner of Dixie Farm Road and 518.


You ain't kidding on that Mont. I passed by the one yesterday at 96 & SSHB. I could not believe how many cars were in the drive through line. Must have been at least 20.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Car wash


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd start a fishing camp for little kids (maybe 5-10 years old) ... Teach them how to fish


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Find the right deal on a piece of property(raw land preferably commercial) & turn it over quick with a profit & then go find another & then another-Secret is location & price but you can make some money with very little liability.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Mont said:


> http://www.raisingcanes.com/ has had lines wrapped several times around the building since they opened in LC and there's another one fixin' to open at the corner of Dixie Farm Road and 518.


I looked into this a few months ago and at the time they were not offering any franchises. Said for the foreseeable all new stores would be wholly company owned...Place is killing it. Cool story about how he got started and what his professor thought of his business plan.

http://www.raisingcanes.com/our-story


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

One size fits all tin-foil hat sales. 

PC door to door dictionary sales.

Self-help book titled "How to blow 150k in a night and come out ahead".


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Buy a small apartment complex, sell it in a few years then buy a bigger complex, sell it in a few years and then buy even a bigger complex. Apartments and low income housing are not going away...unless we have a massive population die off.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Boat storage lot near a ramp. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Bait camp with girls with big boobies.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Boat storage lot near a ramp.


This or any kind of storage units. I keep saying I'm gonna do it, just never seem to get-r-done. Or open a pot store in Colorado.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I think Zaxby's would be better than Canes they have a bigger menu and they also seem more open to expanding/changing/keeping their menu fresh

I "get" the idea of one thing and one thing only, but Zaxby's still pretty much does the one thing they are just a lot more creative in how it is used and IMO a much broader appeal

these guys were on Shark Tank I think they have a ton of potential they had some offers on Shark Tank, but I believe they declined because the sharks wanted too much equity

http://howdoyouroll.com/

in the right place that bait on rice would sell like hot cakes

if you can get the right group of girls or girls and "girls" I think one of the deals where you build out a hair salon and then rent the booths out to each stylist and you keep the place up......all the better if it is on a strip center that you own......I think someone on here (or another forum I was on) was looking to do this

you would need to get a pretty iron clad contract worked out ect so you can collect the rent and be able to "lock someone out" while at the same time not actually locking the place up because of course the other stylist and their customers still need access and also you can't/don't want a huge blow up with some stylist you are tossing out in front of everyone else

I think food trucks are stupid (who in the hell wants to eat standing around and with no place to wash up or go to the bathroom), but I do think that having a lot in the right location (like on Washington or Richmond in Houston) or wherever the "cool kids" are getting wasted that you rent to food truck idiots and that has tables, a bathroom facility, trash cans and maybe even some shade or "shelter" to sit under is probably a good idea especially if you do not spend too much on the amenities and you buy property in an area where the property will increase in value over time as well


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

150k I could buy 3 more vans, equip them, Hire 3 tech's on 1099
& shoot for .5m/yr in gross sales.

I could also buy a new boat........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Loan sharking...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> http://www.raisingcanes.com/ has had lines wrapped several times around the building since they opened in LC and there's another one fixin' to open at the corner of Dixie Farm Road and 518.


It will die down as soon as the new wears off.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Loan sharking...


I think the politically correct name is payday loans :rotfl:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Get a food truck and sell food for one month at the Texas State Fair. Take the rest of the year to do whatever you want.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> I think the politically correct name is payday loans :rotfl:


You need to distinguish yourself from the competition... Show that Pimp Hand! :rotfl:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

just blow it all on hookers and coke...it'll be the best two weeks of your life!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nine months of barber school, then open a barber shop (it's a cash printing machine if it's run right). And have $ left over...


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Put the money in your mouth and pray for LockJaw.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If I know, I would find myself $150K first.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

150,000 prolly isn't enough but might be-

As already mentioned- car wash or storage.
Buy land or tie it up with option, use it for a while until value of land goes up enough to sell for profit.
Meanwhile you generate income.
Storage could be built in phases. 

I spent most of my fortune on hoesnblo, the rest I just wasted...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy a internet forum.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

*an*


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> if you can get the right group of girls or girls and "girls" I think one of the deals where you build out a hair salon and then rent the booths out to each stylist and you keep the place up......all the better if it is on a strip center that you own......I think someone on here (or another forum I was on) was looking to do this
> 
> you would need to get a pretty iron clad contract worked out ect so you can collect the rent and be able to "lock someone out" while at the same time not actually locking the place up because of course the other stylist and their customers still need access and also you can't/don't want a huge blow up with some stylist you are tossing out in front of everyone else


stay off my lawn!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

patfatdaddy said:


> Whorehouse.


You will have to run it by hand until you hire some girls.


----------



## Lifted Toys (Nov 26, 2013)

Won Hunglo said:


> You will have to run it by hand until you hire some girls.


LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

cuzn dave said:


> 150,000 prolly isn't enough but might be-
> 
> As already mentioned- car wash or storage.
> Buy land or tie it up with option, use it for a while until value of land goes up enough to sell for profit.
> ...


How is 150k enough for a carwash or storage? Not even a down payment


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> How is 150k enough for a carwash or storage? Not even a down payment


Not sure why you say this? He mentioned building in stages.
I'm referring to storage.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Me? Update my hay equipment, but 150k worth of cattle (with a little effort they have a much better return then any other stock you could buy), maybe but some land, or a decent rent house.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Not sure why you say this? He mentioned building in stages.
> I'm referring to storage.


There is a good return on storage. So I hear


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Car wash


Not like it was 12yrs ago. Can be a dangerous business now.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure how much of a restaurant you can get with $150k but unless you have run your own business and hired your own employees, and worked 80 hours a week, it might not be something you enjoy long. You won't be dealing with the cream of the crop, low wages (which are going to be a must) means poor performance. Hiring, firing, people not showing up for work, riding herd over 20 to 35 people, open 363 days a year, 12 hours a day and a couple more for someone to clean up and get ready for the next day, and you might want your 150k back!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Liquor store


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

whiskey1 said:


> Bait camp with girls with big boobies.


Place would be busy 24/7!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

bearwhiz said:


> Chic Filet restaurant.


Chick fil a requires you to have at least $1 Mil in your bank account for at least 2 years before they'll consider you eligible for a franchise. They want to make sure if something happens, you have enough to cover expenses.

My oldest sister looked into opening up one years ago and she still doesnt have one now. Hehehe


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Definitely rental houses. With 150K, you can easily find 5-7 houses that will cash flow 500-600 each and capture 20-30k equity immediately. 

150k won't get you any type of restaurant franchise - unless you have a few million in the bank and willing to put up more $$.

Raw land doesn't give you a return or cash flow immediately. It's a long term play. And we know at some point this real estate market is definitely going to slow down quite a bit (if not crash somewhat). However the rents will remain and your cash flow would still be in tact.

I'm buying all the rentals I can now, doing less flips and more rentals.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Put $20k in a money market account for reserves. Move to a 3rd world country. Buy a panga. Buy a moped. Buy a casita. Rent some panoche.

Not necessarily in that exact order.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

carwash tunnels start at about 300K and go up from that. Land not included. I say invest it when oil hits 30 a barrel as it will rebound!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mont said:


> http://www.raisingcanes.com/ has had lines wrapped several times around the building since they opened in LC and there's another one fixin' to open at the corner of Dixie Farm Road and 518.


We got one a while back and it was decent when it started. I'm pretty sure they haven't changed the oil since it opened. The chicken is now so greasy it isn't fit to eat. And those are the smallest pieces of chicken I've ever seen.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Car wash


With these Babes!!:texasflag


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Swampus said:


> With these Babes!!:texasflag


Slumpbuster's Car Wash :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mobile pig roaster:

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/n...ing-catering-company-to-expand-to-6442427.php


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

*Rental Property*

Buy a condo on the water with a boat slip. Rent out the condo for cash flow, then use the cash to pay for a new boat.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

On the car wash note, I had a neighbor that had 2 over off Rankin years ago. Used to go help him clean them up ( I was in high school) every few months the machines would get emptied out using fake currency, thats a lot of quarters but someone with no job has a lot of time on their hands. He had them on tape and they still never could catch them. Long time ago, bill takers probably better now.

My friend Dana, who owns Smittys, the last few times I went there he had all girls working there. Not the "A" shift at the Ocean Cabaret , but what do you expect, its 5am and they are selling dead bait!!

I like the idea of waiting til oil hits $30 then buy XOM, IMO we may not ever see $100bbl again but $80 for sure.


I also like the idea of going to Vegas, put in all on black at the roulette table, your life will flash in front of your eyes!!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> How is 150k enough for a carwash or storage? Not even a down payment


Apparently you missed my first sentence...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So an idea came to me this morning...How does a Life Insurance plan for motorcycle riders sound. If you are still riding a bike, I will take out an additional life insurance policy through my insurance broker. If you die, then your designated benificiary will receive a certain percentage of what I collect. Crotch rockets would be the primary target. Would this be legal?


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Dead Peasant policy, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*Would this be legal?*

Unlikely, but you are not understanding how life insurance works. The insurance company is like the "house" in Vegas. The odds are in their favor. They charge you a premium which covers the odds plus administrative costs,broker fees, and their profit to issue the policy.

Absent some sort of plague or unexpected mass die off, you don't beat the insurer simply by purchasing more policies. To the contrary, the more policies you purchase, the more likely it is that the insurer will win in the end.

Just like Vegas. Keep the people betting because Vegas wins in the end. Cause the odds are in their favor.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

bearwhiz said:


> Chic Filet restaurant.


With a $150k they don't even answer the phone when you call.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So an idea came to me this morning...How does a Life Insurance plan for motorcycle riders sound. If you are still riding a bike, I will take out an additional life insurance policy through my insurance broker. If you die, then your designated benificiary will receive a certain percentage of what I collect. Crotch rockets would be the primary target. Would this be legal?


 and then you just say hit him hit him hit him... Nah, it won't work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Snow cone business.


 Too Dangerous...

http://www.click2houston.com/news/fatal-shooting-in-east-harris-county-under-investigation/34729954


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Tacos the next gold.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mimeograph machine repair.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't forget answering machines.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Vape shop. 50k to build out and supply for a bad arse joint. The margin is 60 to 100% on sales.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> Whorehouse.


I had the same idea except, it would have to be hand operated until I get a little more Capital.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

If I had $150k I would start an online empire. First start building a few iPhone/android apps. Buy products and start selling on Amazon with their FBA model so you don't have to store or ship products. I would also look at inventing a new product idea and hireing a PR firm to run a kickstarter campaign and from their options are limitless. Little overhead cost, no employees, insurance, etc to worry about and better returns than any mutual fund or rent houses. All done with very little work on your part.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Often wondered about quick oil change places. Plenty of autos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Though I do like the idea of building an empire and becoming an Internet mogul. Sounds really easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Me? Update my hay equipment, but 150k worth of cattle (with a little effort they have a much better return then any other stock you could buy), maybe but some land, or a decent rent house.


Buy virtual cattle (cattle futures).


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Buy virtual cattle (cattle futures).


I have a lot of virtual cows for sale and I only take real money.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Build an app that will block all Internet content that references the Kardouchians. I would pay to for it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

gigem87 said:


> Build an app that will block all Internet content that references the Kardouchians. I would pay to for it.


Just block Yahoo and you get 99%.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Church is where the big bucks is at.Look at Olstean (sp?) he bought the old Summit and spent 10 mil on remodeling it now that is serious bucks.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Rooster 1 said:


> Church is where the big bucks is at.Look at Olstean (sp?) he bought the old Summit and spent 10 mil on remodeling it now that is serious bucks.


Don't get me started. lol


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

shaggydog said:


> Don't get me started. lol


LOL i'm a tellin ya man! look at all these multi million dollar churches being put up all over ..thats where the serious money is.I attended Mass couple weeks back in Sugar Land at St.Lawrence and the FIRST collection was 67,000.00 bucks! THE FIRST ONE!!! had to have a SL PD escort him back to the office and they pick up collections 4 times weekend.

On another note there was a place in Houston somewhere called Mable's and you could get a three course meal,desert and few stiff drinks then up stairs to pour the coals then BACK down stairs for coffe and a smoke for 46 bucks.....lol now that was a business lol.


----------

